# Army DEU Parka



## MapleLeaf4Evr (24 Nov 2012)

So I just logged on to Logistik Unicorp because I figured it was about time to order my fur hat when I saw that an army DEU parka is being fielded.  I thought this would be great and it would eliminate how terrible it looks when army members are out and about sporting their CADPAT jacket with DEU.  As I clicked on the parka and it showed a larger image, I saw that it looks almost the same as the old "Canadian Average Green" goretex jacket and doesn't even look the same colour as the army DEU....  Not only is it the wrong colour, but it does not look professional at all.  Who could possibly think that this is a good idea?  Please tell me that the image online is just colour distorted and that this thing will actually be the same colour as the army DEU...


----------



## q_1966 (24 Nov 2012)

It looks like a thicker OD rain coat.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Nov 2012)

I know this might be a silly thought, common sense and all, but why not make it the same color as the Army CANEX jacket or even the DEU raincoat?  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Nov 2012)

> Distribution of the Parka, DEU, Army, is scheduled to *begin in January 2013.* Expected* delivery time is between 12-16 weeks*.



So if you hurry and order this jacket in January you might have it for April or May, might still be some snow  :snowman:


----------



## Rheostatic (24 Nov 2012)

MapleLeaf4Evr said:
			
		

> I thought this would be great and it would eliminate how terrible it looks when army members are out and about sporting their CADPAT jacket with DEU.


 Amen, though I never understood the aversion to the gabardine.





> As I clicked on the parka and it showed a larger image, I saw that it looks almost the same as the old "Canadian Average Green" goretex jacket and doesn't even look the same colour as the army DEU....  Not only is it the wrong colour, but it does not look professional at all.  Who could possibly think that this is a good idea?  Please tell me that the image online is just colour distorted and that this thing will actually be the same colour as the army DEU...


It could just be that the lighting for this photo was different from the other items. It's a different material, so it would react differently to the flash. I guess we'll find out in 12-16 weeks.


----------



## McG (24 Nov 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I know this might be a silly thought, common sense and all, but why not make it the same color as the Army CANEX jacket or even the DEU raincoat?  ;D


There once was a Canex parka.  It looked like that LogistcUnicorps thing but was the same hunter green as the service dress.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Nov 2012)

I wasn't sure if they still carried them (parka), but I still see the odd one of the shorter '3 season' CANEX jacket commonly worn in 3B, etc.  Why this new one didn't follow the color of those or the issued DEU raincoat...who knows.  If the color is accurate in the pic, they could have saved money by re-issueing everyone back the OD ICE combat jacket.   ;D


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Nov 2012)

Just out of curiosity, when did they stop issuing what used to be referred to as a greatcoat ?
(that heavy, double-breasted, rifle green coat issued back in the eighties)  
It looked good and was reasonably warm.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Nov 2012)

The garbardine? We still get it issued. Someone mentioned earlier why we don't just make people wear that in the winter... its already in the system and very warm. Would go great with the new yukon hat!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Nov 2012)

and Austin Power's boots.  Stylin'!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Nov 2012)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, when did they stop issuing what used to be referred to as a greatcoat ?
> (that heavy, double-breasted, rifle green coat issued back in the eighties)
> It looked good and was reasonably warm.



I for one really liked that piece of kit, much more than the gabardine issued now.


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Nov 2012)

When I hear read "gabardine" I'm thinking of a single-breasted, again, rifle green coat, referred to (if memory serves) as a raincoat. It, too, was of fairly stout construction but not nearly as heavy as the greatcoat.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Nov 2012)

Th current gabardine has a zip in liner for cold weather, and has the added bonus of not weighing 5000 pounds when wet.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Nov 2012)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> When I hear read "gabardine" I'm thinking of a single-breasted, again, rifle green coat, referred to (if memory serves) as a raincoat. It, too, was of fairly stout construction but not nearly as heavy as the greatcoat.



Gabardine aka COAT, MEN'S, ALL WEATHER, GREEN






Rain Coat aka RAINCOAT, MEN'S, NYLON, LAND, GREEN


----------



## McG (24 Nov 2012)

I wore the double breasted gaberdine during my penance in Ottawa … aside from Rememberance Day, I do not think that I ever saw anyone else wear it.  The existence of a suitable in-service item of clothing does raise a question as to why we are spending public money to introduce what is essentially a Canex parka.

The single breasted 100% nylon raincoat looks like a garbage bag.  You are better to pull the liner out of the gaberdine and wear that.


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Nov 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Gabardine aka COAT, MEN'S, ALL WEATHER, GREEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.
The greatcoat didn't have a belt. Neither did the gabardine raincoat I recall (and I was issued both at some point -and yes, they did weigh 5000 pounds when wet  ;D).
The raincoat in your photo I recognize because my older brother had one (he was in the Navy in the '70's) but I was neither issued, nor did I ever see anyone wearing one during my (admittedly brief) service. 

So the current gabardine -with it's zip-in liner- is being replaced with that ugly looking thing at the top of this thread....why ? Cost ?


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Nov 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> I wore the double breasted gaberdine during my penance in Ottawa … aside from Rememberance Day, I do not think that I ever saw anyone else wear it.  The existence of a suitable in-service item of clothing does raise a question as to why we are spending public money to introduce what is essentially a Canex parka.
> 
> The single breasted 100% nylon raincoat looks like a garbage bag.  You are better to pull the liner out of the gaberdine and wear that.



I purchased a Canex parka when I was in Shilo. It looked for all the world like an old police reefer jacket (minus the side zips). It was bulky but light and very warm. It certainly looked better than the usual practice of wearing the OG parka with work dress.
I think I still have it in a box, somewhere.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Nov 2012)

It was kind of like this, but dark green.  I am having a hard time getting a good hit on Google.


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Nov 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It was kind of like this, but dark green.  I am having a hard time getting a good hit on Google.



That looks more like it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Nov 2012)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> Nope.
> The greatcoat didn't have a belt. Neither did the gabardine raincoat I recall (and I was issued both at some point -and yes, they did weigh 5000 pounds when wet  ;D).
> The raincoat in your photo I recognize because my older brother had one (he was in the Navy in the '70's) but I was neither issued, nor did I ever see anyone wearing one during my (admittedly brief) service.
> 
> So the current gabardine -with it's zip-in liner- is being replaced with that ugly looking thing at the top of this thread....why ? Cost ?



I don't think they are getting rid of the gabardine but wearing the CADPAT jacket over DEU's looks silly and I think with this new winter coat it will stop (I hope...)

Never seen anyone wear the raincoat yet....The most I ever have worn of the gabardine was from my house to the car to the armouries....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Nov 2012)

I still think they could've given everyone back their OD ICE Cmbt jacket if the color of the "new" jacket is the way it looks in the pic.   :2c:

You know, budget cuts and fiscal restraint and all that...


----------



## psionic0 (25 Nov 2012)

Since We're talking budget cuts; Why not stay with the Gaberdine and the rain coat that are already supplied by Logistik Unicorp. It looks more professional when worn in garrison and it's readily available to the troops. Isn't that the way it's supposed to be?


----------



## Rheostatic (29 Nov 2012)

Where is an NCM's rank meant to go?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Nov 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Where is an NCM's rank meant to go?



Don't worry.  NCM's aren't supposed to afford to buy them, so there was not thought put into that.    >


----------



## McG (29 Nov 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> NCM's aren't supposed to afford to buy them…


The jackets are free through the Logistics Unicorps site.  The crown has paid for them.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Where is an NCM's rank meant to go?



On the slip-ons maybe?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> The jackets are free through the Logistics Unicorps site.  The crown has paid for them.



It was a little bit of levity.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Nov 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It was a little bit of levity.



Like the laughs we'll get wearing those things, right? ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2012)

Will they be OD green slip ons for the rank?  Will they come with the issued jacket?  If so, will they simply have "Canada" slipons?  I am not too sure how many old "12 RBC" OD slipons I have with my current rank on them...

Or did they not calculate for that?


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Nov 2012)

Why would they think ahead? Its like the Temperate Boots... the interim boot since the brown ones failed is the current iteration of the desert boot, which could completely replace the temperate boot and be dual purpose. Slipons are a different department and the jacket people don't worry about that.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2012)

Unless they want you to wear the deu slipons on it....


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Nov 2012)

DEU slipon and you can use a rank pin for the NCMs. Problem solved!  8)


----------



## Rheostatic (30 Nov 2012)

Yeah obviously, but where? On the old parka it was worn on the breast pocket flap.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2012)

Look at the shoulders.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2012)

So now I have to contact my unit to get some DEU slipons?  Where do I even get those?  I have a set at home but have no idea where I got them 20 years ago!!


----------



## my72jeep (30 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So now I have to contact my unit to get some DEU slipons?  Where do I even get those?  I have a set at home but have no idea where I got them 20 years ago!!


Clothing stores is a good start.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Nov 2012)

We probably aren't going to even see these things for about 6 months.

The last thing I'd be worried about right now is what position will eventually come out regarding slip ons and rank badges for this thing.

I doubt that the dress committee or the CFCWO is even going to make a decision before they have one physically in their hands.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2012)

@recceguy, I would think they would have had some say in it getting on that site in the first place.

@my72jeep: what's a clothing stores?  I am posted to Calgary and my unit is in Valcartier.. I ain't getting nothing with my titles on it anywhere around here!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> @recceguy, I would think they would have had some say in it getting on that site in the first place.



Then I'm sure you'll be able to rest easy as information will soon be on it's way for you before you get too frazzled.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2012)

That's the scary part.. I doubt the info will get here in a timely manner.. my yukon hat showed up quicker than it was supposed to.. I am NOT READY FOR A NEW JACKET!!!  (Oh wait, I am the one that ordered it so maybe I am ready?)


----------



## my72jeep (30 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> @my72jeep: what's a clothing stores?  I am posted to Calgary and my unit is in Valcartier.. I ain't getting nothing with my titles on it anywhere around here!!


Well in that case Evil Bay?


----------



## Tank Troll (30 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> @recceguy, I would think they would have had some say in it getting on that site in the first place.
> 
> @my72jeep: what's a clothing stores?  I am posted to Calgary and my unit is in Valcartier.. I ain't getting nothing with my titles on it anywhere around here!!



Your RQ can order them for you, or hey how about this, ask some of your buddies in valkatraz to send you some.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Nov 2012)

I have no friends.. anywhere.. 

Forever alone.

btw.. I am just teasing.. I am sure I can find some with no problems.  My kit shop will no doubt love to sell me some if the need arises, and they most likely make ME pay shipping.


----------



## my72jeep (30 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I have no friends.. anywhere..
> 
> Forever alone.
> 
> btw.. I am just teasing.. I am sure I can find some with no problems.  My kit shop will no doubt love to sell me some if the need arises, and they most likely make ME pay shipping.


Got you one better my kit shop was selling stuff that was issue for a bit. Till thay got cought at it.


----------



## TINAM (5 Mar 2013)

Hey, I ordered mine the first couple weeks of Jan and just got it today (4 Mar).  It is not that bad and it is very light   I found a link that showed where the rank goes...it goes on the right flap .....http://www.materiel.forces.gc.ca/en/ss-ni-parka.page...I attached the pic.


----------



## captloadie (13 Mar 2013)

So, we received the official word on where to wear the ranks on the new jacket this week, and I had two questions:
1) How in God's green earth is anyone supposed to see that pin until you are actually on top of the person;
2) Do they have the Pins for Officer ranks?

Now, granted I'm RCAF and don't know all the ins and outs of the different Army pins and bows, so maybe this is one of those stupid questions I should have kept to myself.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Mar 2013)

Officer ranks seem like they would be the standard embroidered gold on black slipons on the shoulder that goes with all other DEU items.


----------



## Rheostatic (13 Mar 2013)

Yes, Army officer slip-ons have gold ribbon on green (just like the RCAF). I've seen a few specimens of the DEU parka around the neighborhood this week. I can report that it is not as shiny nor as lightly-coloured as those early photos seem to suggest. To me it was not noticably different in colour from the Army DEU.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Mar 2013)

Website even states that it is the same colour as the pants, not as what is shown on the page pictures....


----------



## captloadie (13 Mar 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't very clear. Although I know what the normal slip ons look like, when I received the brief, it was given that all ranks would be worn on the breast, not just the those for NCMs. Thanks for clearing it up now.

I still say it looks hard to see.


----------



## Haggis (13 Mar 2013)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Where is an NCM's rank meant to go?



The NCM metal rank badge shall be worn centered vertically on the right breast flap, 2 cm from the right edge of the zipper cover flap.  Branch/corps/unit DEU slip ons will also be worn.  I'll post pics from work tomorrow.


----------



## Rheostatic (13 Mar 2013)

No need, it's been posted in this thread.


----------



## Haggis (14 Mar 2013)

Rheostatic:  pics of the positioning of the rank badges have not been posted.  Here they are.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2013)

Those placements for the NCMs look rediculous.


----------



## Haggis (14 Mar 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Those placements for the NCMs look rediculous.



Don't shoot the messenger, George.  And that's NOT my jacket on display.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Mar 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Those placements for the NCMs look rediculous.



I'm going to have to agree. Why wasn't it centered. Positioned in relation to where it was on the old CANEX parka would have been more appropriate, IMO. It just looks awkward and out of place now.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Don't shoot the messenger, George.  And that's NOT my jacket on display.



 ;D


----------



## Haggis (14 Mar 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to agree. Why wasn't it centered. Positioned in relation to where it was on the old CANEX parka would have been more appropriate, IMO. It just looks awkward and out of place now.



That has already been pointed out many, many times.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2013)

Yeah stupid position.... should go with the ranks on the slip-ons IMHO.....


----------



## Haggis (14 Mar 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah stupid position.... should go with the ranks on the slip-ons IMHO.....



The Army doesn't have rank on DEU slip-ons and this is an Army parka.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The Army doesn't have rank on DEU slip-ons and this is an Army parka.



I know but it would make more sense than the metal one placed "randomly" on the front and it will be more visible.....


----------

